# Sling Adapter on Hopper



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

Will the Sling Adapter work with the Hopper?
I know it plugs into the Hopper via USB but how will it connect to the internet? Wi-Fi?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it works. It connects using the Hopper's internet connection. Either direct, wifi or HIC.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

So the Hopper has Wifi?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

However the Hopper is connected, wired or wifi.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

There have been reports of Hoppers connected via a wifi adapter. But it's much better to ask for a HIC so you're hardwired. A HIC also seems to be the only way people are getting DLNA to work at the moment.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

What is DLNA?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

LazhilUT said:


> What is DLNA?


It's how you stream content (video, pictures, music) from your PC/Mac to your Hopper.

Whether you plan to use DLNA or not, you'd still be better off with a HIC than wifi.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

Does that require an extra coax line?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LazhilUT said:


> Does that require an extra coax line?


See diagrams here http://www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm loving my Sling Adapter and Hopper combo!

I got the SA yesterday, plugged it in, and while there were some minor workarounds to get things to work the way I though they should work, it was super. This morning, I didn't need any workarounds. I changed channels at will, hit the Hopper's DVR, and generally enjoyed the crap out of streaming CNBC to my iPhone via Verizon. Even though the iPhone 4s is only 3G, I don't really think I need more for such a small screen. I could clearly read the crawler along the bottom of the screen. Streaming rate was bouncing between 400 and 600kbps. 

One of my co-workers saw what I was doing and asked about it. I gave him a demo. He was blown away. 

This is truly a sliced bread moment!

Scott


----------



## sdallnct (Jul 7, 2004)

Does the Sling completely take over the Hopper or only one tuner? 

I travel but have family at home. If I'm watching on the sling, can they watch something else on the Hopper or only on a tv with a Joey?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They can, and it depend what is your Sling session require - play from previous recordings or life view.


----------



## sdallnct (Jul 7, 2004)

P Smith said:


> They can, and it depend what is your Sling session require - play from previous recordings or life view.


Cool. Thanks for the quick reply. I'm ordering one!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are slinging, a TV in your home can end your sling session by selecting the tuner you are connected to. This would only be a possibility with 3 or more TVs. Thanks.



sdallnct said:


> Cool. Thanks for the quick reply. I'm ordering one!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The HIC is used with the Joey to provide broadband connection for the whole setup if the Hopper cannot get a connection. Your Hopper can connect either with an ethernet cable or WiFi adapter. We only support the WiFi adapter we provide. I have a WiFi adapter connected to my Hopper and I don't have an issue with bandwidth with my setup. My signal strength is mid 50s. Thanks.



mdavej said:


> There have been reports of Hoppers connected via a wifi adapter. But it's much better to ask for a HIC so you're hardwired. A HIC also seems to be the only way people are getting DLNA to work at the moment.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

sdallnct said:


> Does the Sling completely take over the Hopper or only one tuner?
> 
> I travel but have family at home. If I'm watching on the sling, can they watch something else on the Hopper or only on a tv with a Joey?


If you sling a recording, it takes over no tuners at all.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you enjoy the slinging technology. I enjoy using mine when I'm away from home, too. Thanks for sharing your comments!



dunkonu23 said:


> I'm loving my Sling Adapter and Hopper combo!
> 
> I got the SA yesterday, plugged it in, and while there were some minor workarounds to get things to work the way I though they should work, it was super. This morning, I didn't need any workarounds. I changed channels at will, hit the Hopper's DVR, and generally enjoyed the crap out of streaming CNBC to my iPhone via Verizon. Even though the iPhone 4s is only 3G, I don't really think I need more for such a small screen. I could clearly read the crawler along the bottom of the screen. Streaming rate was bouncing between 400 and 600kbps.
> 
> ...


----------



## bf1967 (Oct 21, 2008)

Are the folks who are using the Sling solution refering to the red Sling adapter that plugs into the USB on a 722?

Bob


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bf1967 said:


> Are the folks who are using the Sling solution refering to the red Sling adapter that plugs into the USB on a 722?
> 
> Bob


Yes.

Original Sling boxes are different and independent devices, could also work with DTV, Comcast, etc boxes.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 2 Hoppers. Would one Sling adapter allow me to access records/shows on both Hoppers (since the 2.13 update allows me to see records on both Hoppers)? If not, would 2 Sling adapters (one to each Hopper) work? How would you access the different Slings?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So far no one has two SA on two H2k on same account ... if you'll get two - let us know how it working.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

2 slings 1 on each Hopper. You can change which one you're viewing in the sling software.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Beyond the obvious selection, we never heard if 'seamlessly' integrated h2ks could react to other SA, play from other h2k, etc - many practical questions arise in view of such configuration.


----------



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

"P Smith" said:


> So far no one has two SA on two H2k on same account ... if you'll get two - let us know how it working.


I have a 2H/4J system....I have a sling adapter on each Hopper. I connect to the SA/Hooper that has an available tuner.


----------



## riah (May 15, 2008)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> 2 slings 1 on each Hopper. You can change which one you're viewing in the sling software.


Same here works fine


----------



## bf1967 (Oct 21, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Yes.
> 
> Original Sling boxes are different and independent devices, could also work with DTV, Comcast, etc boxes.


Thanks. That's what I have. Just ordered a Hopper/3 Joey setup to upgrade to. Wanted to make sure I could use the Sling and wasn't sure if there were other setups than the one I have.

Bob


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

bf1967 said:


> Thanks. That's what I have. Just ordered a Hopper/3 Joey setup to upgrade to. Wanted to make sure I could use the Sling and wasn't sure if there were other setups than the one I have.
> 
> Bob


I'm a thousand miles away from my hopper and at my sons house works great. At motel I switched to SD as slower connection.


----------

